# Veggie treats for Plecos?



## Dee2010 (Mar 26, 2013)

Hey all, 

Just wondering what vegetables are good treats for plecos? I know cucumber is but mines don't really take interest in it. Any recommendations? All of mine are omnivore plecos.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

There's lots they will eat like zucchini, broccoli stems, red peppers and even mushrooms. For a complete list check planetcatfish.


----------



## Jebelz008 (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi,
Just try zucchini,I peel them,rince them to make sure there is no trace of pesticide and into the tank they go down to the gravel,mine love it,they don't like cucumber,depending on what type of pleco you have bristlenose,L144 and albino love it.


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

I have used sweet potatoes, peas, kale, cucumber, zucchini, lettuce, carrots different plecos like different treats try what ever until you find one they like.


----------



## Dee2010 (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks guys, will try a little of everything!!


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

zucchinis are actually not that all nutricious. From my conversations with pleco heads, three of the best ones are: 

brussel sprouts
yams
peas


----------



## Dee2010 (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks hitch guess will try those first.


----------



## Dee2010 (Mar 26, 2013)

Btw just curious how often does everyone feed their Plecos? Once daily or every other day?? I am doing two wafer a day is that ok or should I change up the routine? Total 7 Plecos in the tank.


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

Throw in a couple of Brussels sprouts and see how long they last. I have a tank with two bushynoses and about 50 fry and two sprouts will last about 3 days.

I've also had luck with green beans and green peppers. I'd recommend sticking with bland food though as my water / house started to smell of green peppers.

Lee D


----------



## Neon (Jan 29, 2014)

Curious?? .....how do you feed peas to plecos?
Do they not float?


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

blanch it and take off the skin. What I do is just put them in a little water and nuke it for 30 sec. Then squeeze it to pop out the pea.

Also to add onto the list I posted, snap peas are also great.


----------



## Neon (Jan 29, 2014)

Ok...thanks! Makes sense now.
How many peas would you feed a day for a M&F pleco?


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

its a matter of trial and error


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

I read recently that Plecos like Repashy. Is the fish version available in stores or only on-line?

Lee D


----------



## Magnum (Apr 6, 2013)

Neon said:


> Curious?? .....how do you feed peas to plecos?
> Do they not float?


If you blanch them first, they will sink.


----------

